# pipe major



## sgtsollazzo (19 May 2006)

hello everyone i have the highest band level in my corps and the highest rank with a level and i still dont have pipe major does anyone know the requirements for pipe major?


----------



## Burrows (19 May 2006)

Proper spelling and punctuation. ;D

Edit your profile.  You aren't in the army, you're in cadets.  CADET Sgt Ollazzo


----------



## sgtsollazzo (23 Sep 2006)

i dont want to i am a reg force seargent as far as u know


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Sep 2006)

Your right, you don't have to.

Bye.


----------



## Franko (23 Sep 2006)

Sorted out.

Posers will be outed on this site.

Regards


----------



## Bergeron 971 (25 Sep 2006)

if you wish and believe you has earned the appointment, then write a memorandum to your commanding officer about it. If you are a army cadet, you will see a reference in the "Army cadet Reference Book"
Cheers,


----------

